# Youtube videos on Gizmodo on Asus transformer TF-101 tabelt



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

I can play youtube videos with youtube app, but the videos in gizmodo can not be played. No image. I have android 4.0 on the tablet. 16 GB version, with a 16 GB sd card. Adobe flash player is installed.

Many thanks for your help


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

For example, when I try to watch videos like http://gizmodo.com/5899973/watching...in-a-hydraulic-press-is-incredibly-satisfying on Asus tablet,there is sound, but no picture. Same thing for all videos on India online newspapers/tech/gizmodo


----------



## js73 (Jun 10, 2002)

Bump.

I asked Asus about the problem, and they said they had not found such a problem. They suggested that I undertake Wipe Data/reset.

I am new to the tablet scene, and would like to ask a few questions:

What is wipe data/reset? Would it wipe out all the apps and data on the tablet?

What happens to the apps that I purchased? Do I have buy them again?

In the settings. there is a backup/restore option. The data are automatically backed up to my email address: [email protected]. How do I access it?

Can I backup the whole tablet to my PC? I have wifi file transfer pro.

Many thanks for your response.


----------

